# Bucks in advanced negotiations with center John Henson, sources say



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> The Milwaukee Bucks are in advanced negotiations toward a contract extension with promising big man John Henson, according to league sources.
> 
> Sources told ESPN.com the Bucks hope to soon complete a deal with Henson that would seal him as part of a growing and blossoming core that includes guards Jabari Parker and Michael Carter-Williams, versatile forward Giannis Antetokounmpo, newly signed center Greg Monroe and re-signed forward Khris Middleton.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/13247080/milwaukee-bucks-john-henson-negotiating-contract-extension

:yesyesyes:


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I like the forward thinking we're seeing, but a lot will depend on how much were paying him in the end.


----------

